
Show HN: GigaDiff – derisk your release with automated bug prediction - onlyrealcuzzo
https://gigadiff.com
======
aaronharnly
Congratulations on launching! This looks like an interesting project.

Your website copy could use some spellchecking – here are some typos I noticed
on [https://gigadiff.com/features](https://gigadiff.com/features) :

    
    
      * probility -> probability
      * chnage -> change
      * developes -> developers
      * liklihood -> likelihood
    

Good luck!

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Hey Aaron, really appreciate you letting me know [=

------
pronoiac
huh, Gigadiff strikes me as a terrible name, because it's actively misleading.
Without reading the description, I'd think it's about diff that can run on
really big files.

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Hey pronoiac,

Appreciate the feedback.

To give some context: GigaDiff started as an improvement on "diff" \-- almost
a diff++ -- in that it would show users which lines changing are associated
with bugs in JIRA and occur in stack traces, have been marked as technical
debt, or violate linting issues.

But the reason I got all that data together was to use it as signals for ML to
detect bugs.

A rebrand in the future is possible. I'm not even sure where I'm going with
this project just yet.

Thanks!

------
onlyrealcuzzo
Hey HN,

Happy New year!

I hope to help some companies achieve a more stable environment this year.

Bugs and "tech debt" unfortunately take up the majority of development time
where I work. So I wrote something to make it easy to identify problematic
functions, giving developers the context they need to make intelligent
decisions about when and how to change certain lines of code.

I'd love to get any feedback I can.

Thanks!

~~~
nicoulaj
This looks interesting, however:

* Please make the pricing public. I do not work for that big of a company, and hidden pricing usually means "very expensive", which means I probably I will not have budget for it

* Have you considered a "free-for-open-source" plan ?

* The public documentation is really too limited to get a good idea of what it does. There are plenty of tools in this area (which often disappoint), and most people will not take the time to setup their project just to get an idea of what it does. Is it a webapp ? Can I self host it ? What languages are supported ? Which tools does it compare to (more like Sonar? more like ELK ?) and why is it better ?

* When logging in using Github oauth, read+write permissions for all my public+private repos was asked.

* After logging in, the "Read the Docs" link gives an HTTP error 502.

* If I get it right, your tool will analyze all source code + runtime logs. I am pretty sure my company would not agree for closed-source software from a new, small company to get this level of access to our data, so you have to make to make very clear what data goes where...

Good luck!

~~~
codingdave
Agreed on public pricing -- this looks like something that would be quite
useful to my team, but I'm not even going to check it out unless I know the
ballpark we are looking at.

The read/write access also is a red flag to me, unless there is really solid
info on why write access is needed, and how everything is secured.

------
mrolla
I did something similar years ago for my BSc thesis, but for assessing
quality. I’ll keep an eye on this.

------
garganzol
SaaS? Never ever I would trust a SaaS for tasks like that. Honestly speaking
I'm pretty tired of SaaS-everything. It just does not make sense and
negatively affects the progress of humankind.

~~~
tensor
Saas makes sense because many large organizations are incapable of running
large data processing applications locally.

Think of it a bit like food delivery. In the past each restaurant had to hire
their own delivery driver and manage the delivery operation. This is highly
non-trivial and as a result only a few restaurants would take on food
delivery. Now, we have services that specialize in food delivery, and they
service multiple different restaurants. They have the expertise on how to
operate a food delivery service and so customers get consistent and good
experience across a range of restaurants. It even enabled many restaurants who
otherwise wouldn't have delivery to easily add food delivery to their
offerings.

That's a win-win-win for all parties. Software as a service is a similar
thing. It works well for large complex applications that require a team of
sysadmins with application domain knowledge to run. Yes, some huge companies
will take this on themselves, but much like food delivery it's not feasible
for a great many companies.

~~~
bastijn
Actually, it is the smaller and midsized companies who benefit from shared
food delivery services. The big ones can run it themselves and not have to pay
the middleman. (Though in the end they will join the service again as it is
not only a service to deliver food but also to index restaurants and order. So
to have people pick your restaurant for delivery you have to join the google
of food. But that is not important here.)

Point being, enterprises happily run this locally. Either as/on their cloud on
premise or on their servers. Just for our team we have 300 something servers
running multiple VMs. I can easily spend a few on a solution like this to do
data analysis on our repos. We already have a systems team doing only tooling
(build servers, jenkins, test systems, regression dashboards etc.). This would
be just another thing for their list.

Having our code leave or accessed outside our premise / DMZ is much, much
harder. That would pull in some very heavy discussions with the 3rd party and
our legal department.

~~~
tensor
It's not just having the servers, but also the expertise and domain knowledge.
Putting aside application specific knowledge (e.g. running SAS or the like),
not all large companies have in-house expertise that can administer a Linux
virtual machine. In my experience, it's not surprising to find IT departments
that don't even know about ssh.

Remember, there are more enterprises than technology enterprises. Finance,
audit, law firms, oil and gas, insurance, these places often don't have the
in-house experience to run non-Windows tech stacks.

~~~
bastijn
But would those companies need this service? I can hardly inagine they do.

